# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  दिलजलो की महफ़िल

## MALLIKA

ये सूत्र उन मित्रो के लिए है 
जिनकी जिन्दगी के किसी भी पल में कही न कही ,
 कोई न कोई गीत जुड़ा हुआ है !

मित्रो से निवेदन है की निसंकोच यहाँ अपने दिल का हाल लिखे 
तथा बताये की वो किन गानों को खली समय में अपना साथी बनाते है !

----------


## MALLIKA

फिल्म : आदमी खिलौना है !

गीत : मत कर इतना गुरुर , सूरत पर ए हसीना !

----------


## komal sharma

कसम की कसम हम तेरे है हम.बात मेरी मान झूटे नहीं हम .............
झूठी ............................

----------


## sangita_sharma

''वो पहली बार जब हम मिले हाथों में हाथ जब हम चले हो गया ये दिल दीवाना होता हे प्यार क्या हमने जाना''


 क्यूंकि ये गाना अक्सर ही मेरे वो मेरे लिए गाते हे ( लेकिन बहुत बुरा गाते हे ):music:

----------


## sangita_sharma

''आपके प्यार हम सँवारने लगे देख के आपको हम निखरने लगे ''

----------


## MASTRAAM

गोरिया चाँद के चकोरिया नियन गोर बाडू हो ..

तोहर जोड केहू नईखे , तु बेजोड बाडू हो ..

----------


## alonboy

अै दोस्त बांध ले कफ़न में बोतल,
कब्र में बैठ के पीआ करेंगे l
इन लड़कीयों से मिली है हर बार बेवफाई,
अब भूतनीयों से पंगा लिया करेंगे ll

----------


## MALLIKA

मित्रो सूत्र पर आने और अपने विचार रखने का शुक्रिया !

----------


## MALLIKA

फिल्म  -अलग अलग 
गीत - कभी बेकसी ने मारा कभी बेखुदी ने मारा,
           गिला मौत से नहीं , हमें तो जिन्दगी ने मारा !




खाली वक़्त में इस गीत को सुनना अच्छा लगता है !

----------


## sangita_sharma

मेरे पास तो खली वक्त ही नहीं होता क्या करू सखी लेकिन ये सोंग पसंद हे 

''सोनिये हिरिये तेरी याद आंदीये सिने विच तड़पदा हे दिल जान जांदी ए''
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmUB9SnvCmY&feature=fvst



''जोगिया दे कन्ना विच कांच दिया मुंदरा ''

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkNUvzbLu-g

----------


## Kamal Ji

इस दिलजले अमर गीत के बारे में कुछ नही लिखूंगा....

----------


## Kamal Ji

बोल मधुर, संगीत मधुर, कलाकार प्राण साहब.
इस गीत को दिलजलों की महफ़िल में न किया जाये तो महफ़िल सूनी रहती.

----------


## Kamal Ji

हम से का भूल हुयी जो इस गीत को भूल गये.

----------


## Kamal Ji

इस बंगाली बाबू ने असमय ही इस नाशवान जहाँ से मुख मोड़ लिया.
यह भी एक दिलजला अमानुष था.

----------


## Kamal Ji

किशोर दा की मधुर तान को संजीव बनाया दिलजले काका ने.

----------


## Kamal Ji

दिलजले लौट के नही आते किन्तु मोहम्मद अज़ीज़ कद्र फरियाद कर रहे हैं.

----------


## Kamal Ji

दोस्तों मैं यहाँ पोस्ट करना बंद कर रहा हूँ... 
घर में सब मुझ से परेशान हो गये हैं.
घर का माहोल गमगीन बना दिया. 

बस चलते चलते इक बदनाम शायर से मिलता चलता हूँ.
फिर कभी दिलजलों की महफिल सजायेंगे......

----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Aeolian

इससे पहले कि बात टल जाए
आओ इक दौर और चल जाए।
आँसुओं से भरी हुई आँखें
रोशनी जिस तरह पिघल जाए।
दिल वो नादान, शोख बच्चा है
आग छूने से जो मचल जाए।
तुझको पाने की आस के सर से
जिन्दगी की रिदा ना ढल जाए।
वक़्त, मौसम, हवा का रुख जाना
कौन जाने कि कब बदल जाए।
-farhat shahzad

----------


## Kamal Ji

आवाज़ जगजीत सिंह जी की है, और तनूजातन्या की अदाकारी...ऐसा दिलजल गीत...

----------


## Kamal Ji

क्या करूँ दिलजली तनुजातन्या कुछ कुछ होता है.

----------


## Kamal Ji

मन्नाडे जी की ऐसी दिलजली आवाज़, और बलराज साहनी जी अदाकारी फिल्म हकीकत.

----------


## Kamal Ji

इन जनाब पर डाक्टर का रोल पर बेन लग गया था....
ऐसी दिलजली अदाकारी करते थे राजेन्द्र कुमार.

----------


## Kamal Ji

एक से एक बढ़कर माझे हुए दिलजले कलाकार.....
पत्थर के सनम.

----------


## Kamal Ji

सावधान....शहंशाह पधार रहे हैं...ऐसा दिलजला मस्त गीत लेकर ...

----------


## Kamal Ji

इन जनाब को काली अचकन पहनने पर लगा था बेन...
ज्नाब देव आनंद साहब..दिलजला दिन ढल जाए रात न जाए....

----------


## Kamal Ji

क्या से क्या हो गया.. 
फिल्म गाइड में वहीदा जी के साथ दिलजले देव साहब.

----------


## Kamal Ji

S.D.Burman  साहब की आवाज़ संगीत भी इनका 
फिल्म गाइड में एक और दिलजला गीत.

----------


## Kamal Ji

फिल्म ज्वैल थीफ में लता जी का एक दिलजला गीत जो रुला के गया

----------


## Kamal Ji

हीर रांझा भी दिलजलों से कम ने थे...
राँझा के किरदार को जीवंत किया राजकुमार जी ने.
देखते हैं इनकी अदा को एक बार फिर......

----------


## Kamal Ji

प्यासा एक ऐसी दिलजली फिल्म 
जिसे देख कर मैं दो दिन तक बेसुध रहा...

----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## MALLIKA

_बहुत बढ़िया !_
_आपने सूत्र में चार-चाँद लगा दिए !_

----------


## jadooo

> 


इस गीत का तो जवाब नही

----------


## Vrinda

क्या आज के दौर मे दिलजले गीत नहीं बनते?

----------


## MALLIKA

> क्या आज के दौर मे दिलजले गीत नहीं बनते?


बनते है जी !


कमल जी से  गुजारिश है की वृन्दा जी की फरमाइश को पूरा करे !

----------


## chulbuli

मुझ में सफर तू करती रहे 
हर इक सांस में गुज़रती रहे 

 शामों सुबह तू मेरा 
तेरे बिना क्या मेरा 
दो जिस्मों जां एक है 
ना होना कभी तू जुदा 

 [तेरी मेरी कहानी 
है बारिशों का पानी 
बनके जो इश्क़ बरसे 
तेरी मेरी कहानी ] x २ 


हमसे ये जो भी हरक़त हुई है 
मोहब्बत मोहब्बत, मोहब्बत हुई है 

 कुछ इतने हैं हम तुम 
कमी कुछ नहीं है 
जितना भी जीना है 
तुझको ही जीना है 
जीते रहें जिस तरह 

 शामों सुबह तू मेरा 
तेरे बिना क्या मेरा 
दो जिस्मों जां एक है 
ना होना कभी तू जुदा 

[तेरी मेरी कहानी 
है बारिशों का पानी 
बनके जो इश्क़ बरसे 
तेरी मेरी कहानी ] x २

----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Aeolian

मैं जानता हूँ दद्दू ..
इस गाने में आप 'सजना' की जगह 'बहना' कहना चाहते हैं ..
मैं आपका दर्द समझ सकता हूँ ...


अच्छा गीत है .. धन्यवाद .

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मैं जानता हूँ दद्दू ..
> इस गाने में आप 'सजना' की जगह 'बहना' कहना चाहते हैं ..
> मैं आपका दर्द समझ सकता हूँ ...
> 
> 
> अच्छा गीत है .. धन्यवाद .





यह लो एक और नई बात
जिसे मुझे भी पता नही
क्यों दे रहे हो ऐसे आघात
जिनकी तुम्हें भी समझ नही.

----------


## Kamal Ji

चलते चलते कुछ और गीत.......

----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## MALLIKA

*सूत्र पर वीडियो क्यूँ नहीं दिख रहे हैं.*

----------

